# for the soldiers



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, it's not the fishing side of things, but I was invited when I was up in N.C. to participate in a "learn to surf" for Wounded Warriors program. It was humbling to work with these guys who were all either deaf, equilibrium problems, missing a limb etc. and came out and gave it all they had to learn to surf. We went bowling one night and one of the guys came up to us and said "this is the most fun I have had in 3 years" his wife was there and started crying...wow that was amazing feeling...nothing like a grown man tearing up! Support where you can agree with the war or not...these kids are giving up everything for us!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Man that is truly awesome! excellent post!:cheers::flag:


----------



## squirtis (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks man,, I hope I can make it back next year for it!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

best post i have read today ....


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job squirtis, GOD BLESS you & the Warriors.


----------

